# Quantum Dot besser als IPS?



## Todesklinge (11. Januar 2017)

Huhu

es geht als Beispiel um diesen Monitor:
Samsung CF791
Samsung LC34F791WQUXEN 86,4 cm Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Video was ich eben gefunden habe:
Samsung CF791 Curved Monitor mit Quantum Dot im Hands On deutsch 4k - YouTube


Hier etwas Gehirnwäsche von Samsung, also eine Erklärung was überhaupt Quantum Dot ist:
Samsung SUHD TV: Was ist Quantum Dot? - YouTube


Laut den Angaben soll Quantum Dot rund 125% sRGB Farbwert haben + Kontrasverhältnis von 3000:1

Natürlich ist das ein 34" Curved UWQHD Monitor mit 100hz.

Leider bisher nur mit FreeSync.
G-Sync soll aber bald folgen!

Die Krümmung fällt auch stärker aus mit "1500R" was leider für mich jetzt nicht so toll ist.

Die starke Krümmung erlaubt ein angeblich besseres Spielerlebnis, jedoch wenn man damit etwas bearbeiten will (etwa gerade Linien in einem Bildprogramm), wird das ganze eher als krumme gerade Linien, eben durch den veränderten Blickwinkel.


Warum die Frage:

Ich möchte mir gerne den Asus PG348Q kaufen (34", UWQHD, 100hz, IPS), leider haben IPS Panels die große Schwäche der Lichthöfe und anderen Dingen.
Daher die Frage, ist Quantum Dot auch wirklich besser als IPS?


----------



## yingtao (11. Januar 2017)

Quantum Dot ist keine neue Displaytechnologie. Quantum Dots werden in Kombination mit den bekannten Technologien genutzt. Der neue Asus Monitor mit 4k 144Hz hat z.B. ein IPS Display mit Quantum Dots. Der von Philips der letztes Jahr auf den Markt kam nutzte z.B. auch IPS mit QD. Der Samsung nutzt ein VA Panel mit QD. Die Quantum Dots ermöglichen einfach nur eine größere Farbraumabdeckung. Der Kontrast von 3000:1 kommt aber durch das VA Panel.


----------



## Todesklinge (11. Januar 2017)

Gibt es dann trotzdem auch diese Lichthöfe "IPS Glow und Backlight Bleeding" ?

Welcher Monitor ist das mit 4k und 144hz, hast du da einen Link dazu?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Januar 2017)

Die Farben werden dadurch halt sehr knallig geht schon in richtung OLED.

Glow wirds wohl nicht geben trotzdem wird VA seitlich betrachtet blasser.

BLB brauchste dir bei VA keine großen Sorgen machen.


Schau mal hier VA Quantum Dot VS IPS.


IPS vs Quantum Dot - IPS vs VA - (ENG SUB) Samsung CFG70 vs Asus PG297Q - Quantum Dot Benefit? YEP! - YouTube

Quantum Dot Demonstration - YouTube


----------



## Todesklinge (12. Januar 2017)

Das sRGB 125% sieht man schon deutlich, vor allem bei GTA 5 mit dem Sand am Strand.
Da wirkt dieser bei 100% nur so milchig und bei 125% mehr rötlicher und kräftiger.

So wie das aussieht warte ich doch lieber auf einen mit Quantum Dot, anstatt IPS, wollte mir schon Asus PG348Q kaufen, vor allem wegen den 200€ Cashback.

Man hat echt die Qual der Wahl, furchtbar


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich die Sättigung und das Rot bei mir hochdrehe, sieht das Bild auch anders auch.
Mehr Abdeckung heisst nicht das die Farben kräftiger werden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich auf nen TN die Sättigung hoch drehe hab ich das auch merkste was?

Trotzdem stimmt das Bild hinten und vorne nicht(mit übersättigung erst recht nicht) im vergleich zu IPS/VA/OLED .
Das finde ich bei den Leuten immer lustig die meinen nur weil se de Sättigung etc im NV Treiber verschlimmbessert haben,haben se ne IPS oder VA Farbpracht/Bild..

QuantumDot bringt halt die bonbong Farben mit was für mich eher ein+ ist bei VA da farbmäßig VA nicht an IPS kommt dadurch könnten es ganz anders ausschauen.
Gerade für Leute die OLED knallfarben schon verwöhnt sind kommt das gerade richtig.

Klar hat der Samsung da nen rotstich aber dieser stich hat nix mit kräftigeren Farben zu tuhen.


----------

